
Unexpected discovery leads to a better battery - nielsbjerg
http://www.pnnl.gov/news/release.aspx?id=4269
======
matheweis
The specs read a little oddly: "... operating voltage of 1.44 V, a capacity of
285 mAh g−1 (MnO2), and capacity retention of 92% over 5,000 cycles"

That looks like it is (410Wh/kg) roughly 3x the capacity by weight of the best
available currently lipos. Am I reading that correctly?

~~~
morio123
The nominal voltage of a LiFePO battery is 3.2V (or 3.6V for other types).

MnO2 -> 1.44V * 0.285mAh/g = 0.41Wh/g

LiFePO -> 3.2V * 0.170mAh/g (from what I could find online) = 0.533Wh/g

~~~
matheweis
I could be wrong, but I think production lipos (and variants) are closer to
.15Wh/g, and not much higher than 0.25 for anything that isn't entirely
theoretical.

